# Quail eggs



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just noticed these in a grocery store. What would people use these for? I Don’t think of this area as having gourmet cooks.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting. Can't judge the size but looks like maybe 6 would be need for my 3 egg omelets.
How about duck or goose eggs, they sell any of those?

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Fresh quail?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter, obsessed with the Great British baking show said she has seen them put a quail egg on top of quiche or on top of a muffin.

I know this doesn’t make sense but I would feel guilty eating a little quail egg. Kind of how I’d feel if I put like robin egg on top of a muffin. 😞


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

my wife and I have had quail off and on for the past 6 years.
the eggs are too small for me to mess with - I just don't have the patience.
this last batch we started off with 14 babies and they start laying around 4-6 weeks.
the males quickly end up in the freezer when they are big enough to harvest.
my wife prepares quail eggs several ways, none of which I have a hankering for.
to me, they taste the same as chicken eggs - so why bother.
sometimes I will put the boiled eggs on a salad just for the looks of presentation.


















*I like the high-sided plates to keep my Ranch Dressing from running off onto the table.

.*


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

we feed our dogs Quail eggs and they freak'n love it. shell and all.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Quail eggs are for presentation. Its secondary that they are edible.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Why did I think of Dan Quayle? As I recall he laid plenty of eggs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Why did I think of Dan Quayle? As I recall he laid plenty of eggs.


Now I have to look up Dan Quayle and see what he’s been up to lately. I don’t even know if hes still alive. Ha. I remember the “potatoE” episode.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah Dan had many memorable moments.


----------

